# Handy Java Version



## Runtime (4. Nov 2010)

Hallo Leutz,

hab drei kurze Fragen:
Wie finde ich raus welche Java-Version ich auf meinem Handy habe?
Und ab welcher Version läuft JavaFX darauf?
Wo finde ich ein Physics-Engine für JavaFx auf dem Handy?

Danke!


----------



## noobadix (4. Nov 2010)

Runtime hat gesagt.:


> ...
> Wie finde ich raus welche Java-Version ich auf meinem Handy habe?
> Und ab welcher Version läuft JavaFX darauf?
> ...



Da musst du deinen Hersteller fragen, welche JSR unterstützt werden. Ich kenne JavaFX nicht, falls es ein Witz war, versteh ich ihn nicht ^^


----------



## Runtime (4. Nov 2010)

JavaFx ist gar kein Witz. 
Ich hab schon gegoogelt und beim Hersteller steht nicht über Java.
Könnte man es eventuell updaten?


----------



## noobadix (4. Nov 2010)

Updaten funktioniert glaube ich nicht. Um welches Gerät geht es? Ich würde wetten, dass es sich ergooglen lässt.


----------



## Runtime (4. Nov 2010)

W910i Sony Ericsson


----------



## noobadix (4. Nov 2010)

Hm, also ich dachte es wäre so, dass in einer Bedienungsanleitung, wenigstens im Datenblatt, angaben zu den verfügbaren JSR's gemacht werden. Sieht S.E. wohl nicht so. Alles was ich über chip rausfinden konnte ist, dass deins midp 2.0 unterstützt, was nicht wesentlich schlauer macht. Aber so vom Gefühl her würd ich sagen, dass deine Chancen eher schlecht stehen, weil dein Gerät zu alt und die Technologie zu neu und rechenintensiv ist.

Kannst du mir erklären, was JavaFX eigentlich ist?


----------



## The_S (5. Nov 2010)

Updaten? Keine Chance. JavaFX? Keine Chance.

Hier findest du alles, was dein Handy kann: http://devices.j2mepolish.org/interactivedb/devicedetails.faces


----------



## ARadauer (5. Nov 2010)

> Ich hab schon gegoogelt und beim Hersteller steht nicht über Java.


sehr intensiv wahrscheinlich ;-)
Profiles MIDP-2.1
Configuration CLDC-1.1 
ist drauf

in den ersten drei treffern war das zu finden ;-)

Sony Ericsson W910i / W910 review
Sony Ericsson W910i Specifications
SonyEricsson W910i MIDP Java telephone


----------



## Runtime (5. Nov 2010)

Was bräuchte ich dann, wenn ich JavaFx auf dem Handy laufen lassen will?


----------



## The_S (8. Nov 2010)

Ein Handy, das JavaFX unterstützt. Kenne aber keines.


----------



## Runtime (8. Nov 2010)

Hätte ich nie erraten können .


----------



## tuttle64 (8. Nov 2010)

Runtime hat gesagt.:


> JavaFx ist gar kein Witz.
> Ich hab schon gegoogelt und beim Hersteller steht nicht über Java.
> Könnte man es eventuell updaten?




schau mal hier rein. Wenn man nach "Sony Ericsson Java Platform 8" googelt findet man schon einiges.


----------



## noobadix (8. Nov 2010)

uhm, ist das wie bei den GPS- und Bluetooth-Geschichten also eine JSR die da unterstützt werden muss und somit nicht up zu daten (oO) ist?


----------



## Runtime (9. Nov 2010)

Warum kann man das Handy nicht updaten?


----------



## The_S (9. Nov 2010)

Weil das die Hersteller zu 99% (ich will ja hier keine ggf. existierenden Exoten ausschließen) so nicht vorgesehen haben. Mal davon abgesehen, dass ein Update schwer sein sollte, da du dann ja alle von dir benötigten Funktionen auf die jeweilige Handy-Hardware portieren müsstest.


----------



## Runtime (10. Nov 2010)

Aber JavaFx ist ja gar nicht so weit weg vom SVG API, das ja unterstützt wird, könnte man da keine Pseudo JavaFx Bibliothek bauen, damit es dann läuft?

edit:
Hab da grad mal nach update gegoogelt und hier etwas gefunden.


----------



## ARadauer (10. Nov 2010)

Runtime hat gesagt.:


> Warum kann man das Handy nicht updaten?



support@nokia.com ... die können dir deine Frage besser beantworten ;-)


----------



## Runtime (10. Nov 2010)

Warum? 1. Habe ich kein Nokia und 2. kann man es ja Updaten, ich muss nur noch warten bis die Batterie voll ist.


----------



## The_S (10. Nov 2010)

Runtime hat gesagt.:


> Aber JavaFx ist ja gar nicht so weit weg vom SVG API, das ja unterstützt wird, könnte man da keine Pseudo JavaFx Bibliothek bauen, damit es dann läuft?



Dann mach doch



Runtime hat gesagt.:


> Hab da grad mal nach update gegoogelt und hier etwas gefunden.



Das ist nur die normale Betriebssystem-Aktualisierung. Eigene Komponenten kannst du da natürlich nicht selbständig mit aufspielen.


----------

